# Air fryers



## gnappi (Feb 27, 2019)

You've likely seen the air fryer commercials with the excited salesman and the eager and supportive female shill, no?

I've been curious about their "claims" since watching the first commercial. I then started deliberately watching some of the l-o-n-g infomercials wondering if any of it was true. 

So, before Christmas at a party the hostess had several veggie and sausage dishes made in an air fryer, and others at the party had them and I was impressed with them. Did the stuff have that "finger lickin' good" flavor? Nope but good enough to get an entry level model @~$99 for my GF.

The "cook book" that comes with them is really just a pamphlet, and I found most of the cook temps and times could not yield decent meats or chicken. OTOH, veggies were pretty straightforward and if you watched them closely and diddle a bit with the time and cook temp till you got the hang of say french fries they turned out *excellent* if you flip the contents often enough for an even cook consistency across the batch. Mixing sweet potatoes and Idahos are a different story. Start the sweet ones well before dumping in the Idahos and you'll save time.

Meats and fish are more of a hassle to get right. but I liked the results enough to get an "XL" sized model during the after Christmas sale.

Following the cook pamphlet (or "dashboard" recommendations) and getting that golden fried look AND having meat or fish come out anything resembling the informercials will not happen, that is unless you experiment. Also the commercials lead you to believe the air fryers are a* set and forget machine. Nope*, air frying takes about as much effort as frying in oil BUT it does take less time. 

Most of them recommend start and finish temperatures too low. A "LIGHT" spray of cooking oil on breaded chicken and playing with the highest start temps (400 degrees the highest they go) for the first (or last actually) portion of the cook time (say the first/last third) and lowering/raising it to the recommended temp for the rest of the cook time will get you a nice finished color. Regular turning and moving the meat around the basket will get you evenly cooked and juicy meat. 

Once comfortable with veg and Chicken, fish are less of a problem but experimenting with time (generally less than recommended depending on fillet thickness) and cook temperatures will get you some good fish.

Quality 

You get what you pay for. The smaller models may have what looks like a stainless grille pressed into the basket. These are a chore to clean.

The XL model I bought has the cook "basket" made of one piece perforated metal, this type cleans up in a few seconds. Add to that your stove / cook area stays clean without oil splashing all over the place and there's very little if any sticky vapor coming out of it! They're great for busy (or lazy like I can be) people.

Spoiler alert!!! 

Meat and fish simply will never (IMO) be as good as greasy fried food, but I find it satisfying that I'm no longer glopping greasy meat down my gullet any more.

On a similar note I am using a microwave bacon maker (the type with three "T" type hangers) for years now, and the bacon is every bit as good as fried, just less greasy, but they are a PITA to clean.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 27, 2019)

I bought one just to cook fish in our detached garage. Even cooking in garage & just eating salmon in the house gives a lingering odor, but at least house doesn't smell like fish for the next 2 days (but the garage does).

I use disposable foil cake pans so no cleanup of the gizmo involved at all.

Wife is happy too.


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2019)

I want one, Just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

Two close friends have (had) them. One returned it to the store because she didn't like the results. She probably didn't do the experimenting needed to get decent results. The other raved about it for awhile, but now it sits in a box in her garage. Says it turned out to be more trouble than it was worth. 

So, up to now we have avoided looking at them. It is encouraging to read that they might actually work better than our friend's experience would indicate. 

I think we need some pic's of finished dishes!


----------



## gnappi (Feb 27, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Two close friends have (had) them. One returned it to the store because she didn't like the results. She probably didn't do the experimenting needed to get decent results. The other raved about it for awhile, but now it sits in a box in her garage. Says it turned out to be more trouble than it was worth.
> 
> So, up to now we have avoided looking at them. It is encouraging to read that they might actually work better than our friend's experience would indicate.
> 
> I think we need some pic's of finished dishes!



You nailed it. EXPERIENCE!!! Or lack of it. 

I think it's the air fryer industry at fault. Their infomercials raise expectations too high while minimizing the perseverance and experience aspect. 

I don't get the "more trouble than it was worth" thing after raving about them. Just buying and dumping the used oil, cleaning the frying pan and splatter around the stove is more trouble than it's worth so I can't imagine how an easy to use, and easy to clean tool that doesn't mess up the kitchen can be troublesome. 

Anyway, I've ruined my fair share of food oil frying pork chops, burgers, steaks and fries, but somehow that's an expected norm for oil frying. I can't imagine going to the store and lugging home quarts of expensive oil to somehow be disposed of either in my arteries or the dump anymore. Add to that the potential risk of an oil fire, and severe burns goes to zero. I'm committed to air cooking for life no going back to oil.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 27, 2019)

We like to add a light coating of olive oil just for the taste & crust.

It's all about convenience, so if you don't have a place for it to sit unused, it will soon be a negative factor.

All these types of gadgets can be had at garage sales for 1/10 the retail price.

Just wait until spring!


----------



## gnappi (Feb 27, 2019)

I keep mine right out in the open, it's too big to store. There's no Mrs. around to crab about it. Technique means a lot, butterfly thick meats like chicken thighs and breasts, oil spray, and practice, then it's all good.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> but now it sits in a box in her garage.



This is why, I'm afraid it will end up next to the George Forman, the waffle maker, the Soda machine, etc......

The only one that gets exercise is the "set it and forget it" rotisserie. We will not go without one. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 28, 2019)

I like mine a lot. I bought a small one back in the summer of last year. I liked it a lot, so I bought a larger one back in December. It is much easier to clean than the small one was. The small one had a perforated plate that had a recessed finger grip in the middle of it to remove it from the containment basket. It was harder to clean with the little nooks and crannies. My large one has a basket that you can remove from the containment basket that is easy to clean. I use it all the time. I use it about 4-5 times a week. One word of caution. If you do potatoes make sure they are cooled before eating them. On my first attempt I put the fries in and cooked them. When done I pulled them out and thought they were cool enough to eat. I took the first bite and blistered the roof of my mouth. The insides of the fries were much hotter than the outside.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 28, 2019)

Jim said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > but now it sits in a box in her garage.
> ...



Don't forget the Bread Maker & Treadmill. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...



OMG! :LOL2: 

The breadmaker sat iat the bottom of the pantry for at least 2-3 years, my wife just made 3 loaves last month. I Kidd you not.

No Treadmill, but the stationary bike had a purpose. It was a massive clothes hanger that became a fire hazard to get around. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 3, 2019)

gnappi said:


> Anyway, I've ruined my fair share of food oil frying pork chops, burgers, steaks and fries, but somehow that's an expected norm for oil frying. I can't imagine going to the store and lugging home quarts of expensive oil to somehow be disposed of either in my arteries or the dump anymore. Add to that the potential risk of an oil fire, and severe burns goes to zero. I'm committed to air cooking for life no going back to oil.




About the only thing that gets fried in our house these days is trout or eggs and we don't use much oil for either. SPAM too, but you don't need oil for that! We even buy the pre-cooked bacon to avoid the mess. 

Anyway, the pic's look pretty darn good.

PS: Jim -- Mrs Ldubs uses our treadmill and elliptical routinely. The eliptical is too hard on my back and knees, so I'm supposed to use the treadmill. And, um, well, like I say, my wife uses them a lot. :LOL2:


----------



## thedude (Mar 3, 2019)

Try some buffalo chicken wings and shrimp and report back!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 4, 2019)

How is the air fryer on the electric bill? Have you used the air fryer for reheating meals? I usually cook meats on the grill outside even if it's 0 degrees out. I have not fried anything in a pan in oil in a long time. I wonder if you can get chicken wings crispy with it.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 5, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> I wonder if you can get chicken wings crispy with it.



I cook chicken in mine all the time. It will get the chicken crispy if you want it that way. I cooked chicken in mine yesterday.


----------



## gnappi (Mar 6, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> How is the air fryer on the electric bill? Have you used the air fryer for reheating meals? I usually cook meats on the grill outside even if it's 0 degrees out. I have not fried anything in a pan in oil in a long time. I wonder if you can get chicken wings crispy with it.



They use no more electricity (1700 watts) than a hair dryer, far less than an electric range burner which can be 2500 watts. Also since you cook for less time, it's pretty clear that as compared to an electric range they're more efficient. Add to that the "XL" can easily cook meat and other things simultaneously with the divider its power remains @1700 watts where adding a second burner on an electric range (or microwave) will double energy used.

Anyway, getting food crispy is no problem, getting them crispy and cooked the way you want is a matter of practice. It's been opined that they wind up is a cellar with other disused gadgets. That may be true but it's not the fault of the gadget, it's lack of perseverance on the part of the buyer to use and learn the gadget. 

My GF's fryer was at Bed Bath and beyond for $99 with their 20% coupon it's ~$80. My "XL" was IIRC originally $139 on sale for $99 and with the 20% off coupon it was $80 and that made the purchase a no brainer. I've blown more silly money on fishing gear that didn't cook my catch for me than that! 

Oh, you couldn't get me to cook in frigid weather if you paid me, while not very hot, in winter the air fryer helps warm the kitchen too


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks, that's good info. I have solar on the roof so I was wondering if something like that would use too much and throw off my balance. I have gas stovetop and oven and I really prefer that over electric for cooking. But I don't use the oven much since I'm cooking for myself and the oven is original to the house from 1973 and not the most efficient. I use the toaster oven way more than the oven for reheating and cooking small dishes. The air fryer might be a nice alternative for when I don't cook outside on the grill.


----------



## gnappi (Mar 8, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> Thanks, that's good info. I have solar on the roof so I was wondering if something like that would use too much and throw off my balance. I have gas stovetop and oven and I really prefer that over electric for cooking. But I don't use the oven much since I'm cooking for myself and the oven is original to the house from 1973 and not the most efficient. I use the toaster oven way more than the oven for reheating and cooking small dishes. The air fryer might be a nice alternative for when I don't cook outside on the grill.



I would think a small microwave at 500-600 watts would be most the efficient use of power on a solar setup? They're fast which means less power for a shorter period of time.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 14, 2019)

I was at my brother-in-law's today helping him tile his bathroom floor, which is a whole another story. 

Anyway, he tossed some frozen buffalo wings into what I thought was an air cooker, but instead it is a combo infrared, convection, and conduction cooker. Kind of like an air fryer on steroids. Pretty neat and didn't take long to cook up the wings. Brand is Nuwave. Looks kind of like the air fryer pictured above. I was impressed enough that I might consider getting one provided Mrs Ldubs will sanction some counter space. 

Made me think of this thread so thought I would share.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2019)

Not related, but we have the NuWave induction cooktop and that is awesome!


----------



## gnappi (May 21, 2019)

Well, it's been a few months now and I think I've settled into what I like. 

I have found that white potatoes do not make good fries, while Idaho style baking types do, just about any sweet potato makes very good fries, prepping chicken thighs by the butterfly and boning method works (and tastes) best. Cooking bone in should be at lower and slower temps/times with the meat sliced parallel to the bone to get it fully cooked.

My all time fave (and my son's) is the "Boston style" Jamaican jerk chicken prepared from a rub with spices found in jars at grocery stores. Just throw a few tablespoons of spice in a gallon sealing bag with 5-6 pieces of chicken shake, and go.


----------



## Quiltingcafe (May 25, 2019)

Hint: frozen food works best! Like fries, veggies, breaded meats, egg rolls, etc. (but not frozen pizza!)That's because they crisp up before drying out. I also use it in place of my toaster oven for leftovers and of course, bread!


----------

